# She Ripped His WHAT Off???!!!!!!!!



## YvetteJeannine (Dec 13, 2007)

*OK...My husband and I were in the car this morning, and listening to an A.M. talk-show ("Sebastian", for those of you from CT)...when I heard a news report that nearly sent me reeling!!!  I don't know some of the details...like where exactly this happened, etc., but to the best of my recollection, here's the story:

A girl (we'll call her Girl #1) and her boyfriend were partying with a friend of hers (we'll call her Girl #2). They were drinking, and probably using illicit substances..Anyway, Girl #1 falls asleep. Girl #2 and Girl #1's boyfriend are still awake, and partying...when all of a sudden, an argument broke out. Since they were so wasted, they don't even remember what the argument was over. The verbal confrontation quickly escalated to physical violence. After several minutes of grappling with each other, Girl #1's boyfriend punches Girl #2 in the face. I cannot give an educated guess on HOW his girlfriend was able to stay asleep (even if she was wasted) with all this ruckus going on, but sleep she did.  SO...Girl #2 gets mad at being punched, and sticks her hand down the guy's pants and begins scratching at his....um...Manly parts. Then.....She RIPPED OFF his ENTIRE Scrotal area
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yes...The Frank AND the Beans.  How in the HELL does a gal get the strength to DO that????!!!!!!!!  I'll tell ya, she must've been one ANGRY chick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to rip off a guy's apparatus and accessories.  Really. Really. Really angry.  When I heard this, my mouth was hanging open to the car floor. I looked at my husband, who looked equally disturbed, and asked him what it would take to do that.....He said "Well, it's not held on by all that much...just some skin....".  Still....OMG. I cannot get over it.  Luckily, a surgeon was able to save 'everything'...I'm surprised the guy didn't bleed to death before he reached the E.R. The woman is being charged with Castration...a Class C Felony.  Wow.  I'm just stunned.  How the HELL do you RIP a guy's Man parts OFF ENTIRELY!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 13, 2007)

Holy crap.


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 13, 2007)

WTF?? this is horrible!


----------



## tiramisu (Dec 13, 2007)

PCP? Something that could give you "superhuman" strength no doubt.
I can't believe this could really happen--it seems like there is so much "connecting" material that it would still be... ahem... dangling there?


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Dec 13, 2007)

omg, that freaked me out so bad.


----------



## Temptasia (Dec 13, 2007)

that's nuts!


hehe...


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow. I'm in shock. How is that even POSSIBLE?


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 13, 2007)

Lmfao!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That made me laugh so hard!  People never cease to amaze me!  Though, that is a _little_ disgusting.


----------



## fingie (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## n_c (Dec 13, 2007)

How did she manage to get her hands in his pants in the middle of a fight...weird.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 13, 2007)

That's a whole new level of "bobbitizing"...yes, and I'm sure they were "arguing."


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow, this is crazy yet good to know! I can think of so many good reasons to rips a dudes junk off but this arguement doesn't seem like one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm floored.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 13, 2007)

Yikes!!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 13, 2007)

Drugs can give you magical powers like that.

I'm surprised that one of them was able to call for help. If I were the guy, I'd probably blackout from the pain. I assume they were on drugs, so I bet the girl wasn't in the best state of mind.

He's lucky he's alive. The sheer act of it would be bad enough sober, but with  the presumed substances involved-


----------



## DaisyPie (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Drugs can give you magical powers like that._

 
That's why raves are so dangerous.. "Don't take drugs kiddies, you'll lose your penis!"


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 13, 2007)

Are you serious!? I'm sorry but I laughed for 2 minutes straight (well laughing still while I'm typing) cause you said Frank and beans. Lol. But seriously, how could another human being use their hands to rip off someone's body part and not be freaked and grossed out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's why I don't drink. Wow.


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 13, 2007)

dude....


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 13, 2007)

wow. thats ridiculous. Its not just held on by skin...the penis is extra meaty lol I could never rip that thing off. This story is crazy.


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 13, 2007)

It's true though: Woman Charged With Malicious Castration, N.C. Woman Accused of Grabbing Man&apos;s 38-Year-Old Genitals During Fight at a Christmas Party - CBS News


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 13, 2007)

WOW! how sick lol


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 13, 2007)

I need the whole story. What she did was unimaginable but what did he say to her. hmmm?


----------



## frocher (Dec 13, 2007)

.....


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 14, 2007)

Men come up with bunches of reasons to punch women, intoxicated or not (never right, of course), and I'm totally convinced it's drugs that gave her that strength and the idea.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok.. I was shocked and then started laughing.. then I saw Temptasia's comment and I laughed even more.. Yeah... ugh.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 


That's why I don't do drugs.


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 14, 2007)

wtf!??!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 14, 2007)

newsobserver.com | Woman charged with castration
Trial Underway For Woman Charged With Castration - News - MSNBC.com
i think this is the story


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 14, 2007)

hilarious. .. Im sorry it is sad and gross. but it is quite funny. thats one mighty grip that lady has got!


----------



## landonsmother (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Holy crap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ditto!  danggggg.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Dec 14, 2007)

I was previously unfamiliar w/ the frank and beans metaphor. Thank you for adding such colorful language to my life!


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow.. I never knew that was humanly possible. A new threat for my boyfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. LOL.. just kidding! But yes, they must have been on something.. for the girl to have the audacity to actually reach down the guys pants!


----------



## Temptasia (Dec 14, 2007)

Fight:

Guy: YOU WANT A PIECE OF ME? HUH DO YA??? *cocks fists*
Girl: OK. *riiiiip*

Too bad she took it literally.


----------



## Temptasia (Dec 14, 2007)

Looks like he can't be cocky anymore!

Who's got the balls now?!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 14, 2007)

Hahahah oh good Lord..Some people are so fcked. But I am wondering too how she was able to get her hand down his pants. Did he think she was going to give him a handjob?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## redambition (Dec 14, 2007)

eep.

the thought of it hurts, and i'm not even a guy.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 14, 2007)

I was thinking about this today.. she was probably giving him oral... LOL


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 14, 2007)

Someone needs anger management ...LOL! Well ladies she did what some of us wish we could sometimes!


----------



## tiramisu (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_wow. thats ridiculous. Its not just held on by skin...*the penis is extra meaty *lol I could never rip that thing off. This story is crazy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This statement alone had me reeling... more than the original story did hehe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I nearly pee'd myself!!-- geez!


----------



## PomPoko (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_Looks like he can't be cocky anymore!

Who's got the balls now?!_

 
You're killin' me here! Laughing so so hard.

That story made me shudder though! And as somebody else said of course they were "arguing." Dude must have been wearing some seriously baggy round the waist trousers for her to fit her hand in there (specially during a drunken argument, we all know how steady people are when drunk!) and *rip* everything off.

Ok, I may be overthinking this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but still. Woah.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 14, 2007)

That is absolutely insane...


----------



## susannef (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh dear lord... I dont think he should have hit her to begin with though. :O


----------



## Bonbonroz (Dec 17, 2007)

OMG


----------



## Urbana (Dec 19, 2007)

but is it true?¿??? its so crazy i cant believe it :S


----------



## adela88 (Dec 19, 2007)

omg i havnt laughed that hard in ages
i think its self defence ;p but really, why did he hit a woman. a man who hits women doesnt deserve the parts to go with it


----------



## tara_hearts (Dec 19, 2007)

"accused of grabbing man's 38-year-old genitals during fight "
Grabbing mans 38 year old genitals????
Wtf.... Shouldn't it be "grabbed 38 year old mans genitals? " The way it's worded it makes it sound like his genitals are a different age then him...lol


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 19, 2007)

WOW, she was mad!  That's what women should do when a man is attempting to rape her.
If you see this story on a news internet site, can you please post the link?


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 19, 2007)

I knew when I read this story originally that the comments it would provoke would be waaaaay funnier than the actual story. I was right. This thread is hilarious, thanks guys.


----------



## a7xforlife (Dec 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*OK...My husband and I were in the car this morning, and listening to an A.M. talk-show ("Sebastian", for those of you from CT)...when I heard a news report that nearly sent me reeling!!! I don't know some of the details...like where exactly this happened, etc., but to the best of my recollection, here's the story:**

A girl (we'll call her Girl #1) and her boyfriend were partying with a friend of hers (we'll call her Girl #2). They were drinking, and probably using illicit substances..Anyway, Girl #1 falls asleep. Girl #2 and Girl #1's boyfriend are still awake, and partying...when all of a sudden, an argument broke out. Since they were so wasted, they don't even remember what the argument was over. The verbal confrontation quickly escalated to physical violence. After several minutes of grappling with each other, Girl #1's boyfriend punches Girl #2 in the face. I cannot give an educated guess on HOW his girlfriend was able to stay asleep (even if she was wasted) with all this ruckus going on, but sleep she did. SO...Girl #2 gets mad at being punched, and sticks her hand down the guy's pants and begins scratching at his....um...Manly parts. Then.....She RIPPED OFF his ENTIRE Scrotal area
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes...The Frank AND the Beans. How in the HELL does a gal get the strength to DO that????!!!!!!!! I'll tell ya, she must've been one ANGRY chick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to rip off a guy's apparatus and accessories. Really. Really. Really angry. When I heard this, my mouth was hanging open to the car floor. I looked at my husband, who looked equally disturbed, and asked him what it would take to do that.....He said "Well, it's not held on by all that much...just some skin....". Still....OMG. I cannot get over it. Luckily, a surgeon was able to save 'everything'...I'm surprised the guy didn't bleed to death before he reached the E.R. The woman is being charged with Castration...a Class C Felony. Wow. I'm just stunned. How the HELL do you RIP a guy's Man parts OFF ENTIRELY!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
It only takes 9 lbs of pressure to yank them bad boys off.  Just grab, squeeze, twist and pull down.

The things you are taught when you attend an army based military college


----------



## kimmy (Dec 24, 2007)

as shocking as it sounds, this isn't very uncommon. never piss off a drunk chick...NEVAR!

know what made me go "wtf?" big time? these two people aged forty two were making out, and the lady bit the man's enitre bottom lip off and swallowed it. whoa, nelly!


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 24, 2007)

HAHA that's so amazing, she's my new personal hero...wtf? lol


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_as shocking as it sounds, this isn't very uncommon. never piss off a drunk chick...NEVAR!

know what made me go "wtf?" big time? these two people aged forty two were making out, and the lady bit the man's enitre bottom lip off and swallowed it. whoa, nelly!_

 
WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Now that's a sick freak!


----------



## frocher (Dec 24, 2007)

.......


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 25, 2007)

lmao, this is ridiculous.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Dec 25, 2007)

Omfg!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh My God!!!


----------



## metalkitty (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a7xforlife* 

 
_It only takes 9 lbs of pressure to yank them bad boys off.  Just grab, squeeze, twist and pull down.

The things you are taught when you attend an army based military college 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, thanks for that bit of priceless info! That woman had to be prettttty mad and fuckered up to be able to pull that off.... Now I just need to find someone who wants to be castrated! *runs off to bmezine* Lol!


----------



## a7xforlife (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 

 
_Wow, thanks for that bit of priceless info! That woman had to be prettttty mad and fuckered up to be able to pull that off.... Now I just need to find someone who wants to be castrated! *runs off to bmezine* Lol!_

 

Off topic...but you can rip someone's ear off with 3 lbs of pressure.  That isn't hard to do.


----------



## xiahe (Dec 28, 2007)

OMFG WTF.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 28, 2007)

Oww..


----------

